
Video game development in Iran - danso
https://www.washingtonpost.com/video-games/2020/02/05/video-game-development-iran-limited-tools-front-companies-specter-war/
======
archgoon
Mahdi Bahrami is the developer of the game Engare, a puzzle game where you
must reproduce mathematical curves using the trajectory of points on moving
objects.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Engare](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Engare)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxfNwuI75oU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxfNwuI75oU)

The game is very interesting and unique.

My best wishes to him and his family, and I hope that some path to
reconciliation between our governments can be found.

~~~
yuvalr1
I simply love puzzle games, and this one looks very interesting. I may try it
sometime, it looks very good on steam. I hope it succeeds!

------
neonate
[https://archive.md/am4n4](https://archive.md/am4n4)

